# Getting a VHS onto the computer



## Tarnishedwisdom (Mar 8, 2002)

Hey, I have a home video on a VHS tape and I need to get it onto my computer. Anyone know how I could do this? I have a cam corder if that's any help. Thanks alot guys...


----------



## vanner (Nov 14, 2003)

You need a Tv card with a video input, which you connect to the Video out
of your VHS. Then connect your VHS Audio out into your soundcard.

You will probably need some sort of software to edit, etc !!


----------



## poozler (May 6, 2004)

http://www.tv-cards.com


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Tarnishedwisdom said:


> Hey, I have a home video on a VHS tape and I need to get it onto my computer. Anyone know how I could do this? I have a cam corder if that's any help. Thanks alot guys...


Does your camcorder record from a video out signal? The reason I ask is many of the new cams can record onto digital from VCR players. If you have a firewire card already, then you can transfer from camcorder to the computer. It is an extra step, but I find my camcorder does a better job recording from VHS then running it directly through my video capture card and of course, capturing digital video is a cleaner process because you aren't actually "capturing", you are simply transfering the file from your camcorder to your computer with no data loss (since its digital transfer). That's the way I transfer now--I find it easier than hooking up a VCR and transferring it that way.


----------



## poozler (May 6, 2004)

http://www.videohelp.com/


----------



## franb (Aug 24, 2003)

If you dont want to install a tv card get a dazzle usb..think there about 29.99...can hook up any analog thing and get into your computer....there are all kinds of usb devices for this purpose


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Others' experiences may be different; but, I had nothing but bad experiences with two Dazzles. My final solution was PCMag's Editor's Choice. See the article here:
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,4149,1205047,00.asp

and on their web site here:
http://www.adstech.com/products/USBAV702/intro/usb702intro.asp?pid=USBAV702

This was the first thing that worked for me. It worked just like it should. I connected everything, loaded the software and it worked just like it was supposed to.

Dazzle's tech support would have been a laugh riot if I hadn't been so frustrated about it.

I don't know whether ADS tech support would have been better or worse; I never have needed it.

The thing many on the internet advised me against was an internal card. The problem is that they are frequently incompatible with various boards. They say the chances of compatibility are about 50/50. I don't know what the percentages actually are; but, I tried two ATI All-in-Wonder cards with all four of my machines and never got them to work. Others here have reported they had good luck with their internal cards; but, I wonder whether their cards will be compatible with their next board when they upgrade--or will they have to go out a get another capture card because it isn't.

With an external box, that isn't a risk because the ADS box uses the USB 2 port and they are all the same.


----------

